# Sigmatel HD Audio CODEC pls help??!?!?



## mcutra

Hi guys i want to thank you all first!! I have a Sony Vaio vgn-vgnfe48e core 2 duo t5500 with nvidia geforce go 7400 etc etc and a sound card  Sigmatel HD Audio CODEC pls help??!?!? 
I have both Vista Home Premium(Originally came with ) and XP Pro i have sound in Vista but in XP Pro i tried evrey driver i can find buy NOTHING i get this stupid code that i never want to see it again CODE 10 The device cannot start any idea how to fix it ????


Thankn in Advance TONY


----------



## massahwahl

Im about to be not a lot of help, but I had the same audio device (and error) on a laptop i worked on over the summer and it basically came down to if you didnt have the original drivers disc your pc came with your out of lcuk. I couldnt find one anywhere!

In her case the laptop was purchased from wal-mart and was a british serial number meaning emachines refused to help me find the correct driver because they only supported their american models.

Sorry I cant be more help, but I understand your frustration because I looked everywhere for that thing (only this was opposite, it didnt work on Vista)


----------



## StrangleHold

If the Sigmatel driver installed. You might just need to install the Microsoft UAA HD bus driver for audio.


----------



## PunterCam

5th post down, is it of any use? http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12875&pid=97769&st=0&#entry97769


----------



## mcutra

*Re:*

I fixed the problem now its all ok if anybody needs help just post a thread


----------



## johnb35

Why don't you just give a short description on what you did in case someone searches the forum?


----------



## mcutra

*Re*

Fine her you go:
First you have to uninstall all the drivers you have installed and download Sigmatel driver that somes tohether Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio Driver . Download this driver (sorry i lost the link but search is a vaio driver) install first the Sigmatel driver and then the Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio Driver ok 

Hope this helps

Regards Tony


----------



## StrangleHold

You mean what I said in post 3


----------



## mcutra

StrangleHold said:


> You mean what I said in post 3



Yeah but not quite like that. i download it Microsoft UAA and installed but nothing hapend but when i download it this driver that included this Microsoft UAA that driver worked. Anyway you were a big help for me thanks and sorry i didnt mentioned


----------



## Okedokey

I think what you will find is that simply by uninstalling and reinstalling the driver, you have fixed it as "Version 1.0a of the UAA High Definition Audio class driver does not work on High Definition Audio implementations that were disclosed to Microsoft after August 1, 2004."   http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111

Sigma drivers have a problem, and need to be installed last (after all other drivers).  Quite common.


----------

